# The Winter Games



## Jes (Feb 16, 2010)

And so begins another winter olympics in which I watch curling, but never quite get around to learning what the hell is going on.

It's sort of soothing, really. My complete lack of understanding, the rocks drifting gently down the ice, the competitors appearing to do household chores. Very peaceful.

The Japanese women give each other incredibly perfunctory high-fives. 
I've never seen a milder high-five.


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 16, 2010)

Jes said:


> And so begins another winter olympics in which I watch curling, but never quite get around to learning what the hell is going on.
> 
> It's sort of soothing, really. My complete lack of understanding, the rocks drifting gently down the ice, the competitors appearing to do household chores. Very peaceful.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I don't get it either, it looks like they are slinging teakettles and scrubbing the floor


----------



## Jes (Feb 16, 2010)

PamelaLois said:


> Yeah, I don't get it either, it looks like they are slinging teakettles and scrubbing the floor


I was about to post: well, then maybe I'm a gold medalist, too! but then I remembered I never scrub the floor.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 16, 2010)

*I avoid the curling..but wow i could just watch all the skiing and skating all day long, jsut enjoy the hell outta it*


----------



## GTAFA (Feb 16, 2010)

Jes said:


> And so begins another winter olympics in which I watch curling, but never quite get around to learning what the hell is going on.
> 
> It's sort of soothing, really. My complete lack of understanding, the rocks drifting gently down the ice, the competitors appearing to do household chores. Very peaceful.



Ah curling! the real national sport of Canada. (when we go home from watching it at the rink, we do it in our cars, trying not to lose control as we drift from lane to lane, landing in the ditch)

ANOTHER take on curling: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zmgtyby9TSE


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 16, 2010)

I get a real kick out of the short-track speed skating, especially the relays, all those people on the ice at once, shoving each other, controlled chaos.


----------



## olwen (Feb 16, 2010)

I firmly believe curling is the result of boredom, drugs or both. LOL It's just so bizzare.


----------



## Jes (Feb 17, 2010)

PamelaLois said:


> I get a real kick out of the short-track speed skating, especially the relays, all those people on the ice at once, shoving each other, controlled chaos.



No, see, I can't bear that. It seems like a bad plan to me. Everyone crowded together. It's not like running. You can't run fast enough to kill someone (who is also running) and if you're about to hit, you can correct yourself. On skates, not so much. Ohno (who may be bullshitting) always says he gets messed with (i.e., pushed/forced out of position) but there's some truth to that for all competitors, and often, it seems the medal goes to whoever is left standing, like a Monster Truck Rally. That's not skating skill. To me, that's not a sport. Plus, it's dangerous. Look at Celski, or whatever that kid's name is. He cut himself down to the bone last year, with his skate.


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 17, 2010)

olwen said:


> I firmly believe curling is the result of boredom, drugs or both. LOL It's just so bizzare.



I kinda think all the winter sports are the result of boredom. Lots of cold northern people sitting in the dark of winter near the arctic circle, in their log cabins, nothing to do, getting all stir-crazy and spring-fever-ish. One dude says to the other 

"Ja, Olaf, you want to yump off a mountain and see who goes farthest vithout dying?"

"Now dere's a good idea, Sven, lets also bring our guns and see if ve can shoot some reindeer vhile ve haff some boards on our feet"


----------



## Spanky (Feb 18, 2010)

Biathalon!

My 13 year old has been nordic ski racing with the high school team for two years now. He is pretty good. They train in weather most southern types might consider torturous. 

He is also old enough to shoot a shotgun or rifle. He just completed a hunter safety class required in most states to even hold a shotgun or small gauge rifle let alone hunt animals. It is a 3 week course that has 30 hours of classroom training and a written and field test. You have to love it to want to take a class for that long....

I think he fell in love with biathalon this week. Skiing, shooting, more skiing and MORE SHOOTING! AT THE SAME TIME IN THE SAME EVENT. Classic skiing and a .22 rifle! xOMG! 

Funny to watch. I could see him watching and falling in love at the same time. I actually think there are biathalon competitions in Minnesota. Maybe the 2018 Olympics?? 

Okay, I am now headed back to my igloo to sit in the dark and freeze.


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm kind of loving everything about the games right now, but then I'm in Vancouver and attending as much as I can.

As a sort-of side note, being among 20,000 people belting your national anthem upon winning gold is kind of tear inducing in a great way. Also love walking down Robson street and hearing so many different languages surrounding me. And Germany house? Frakking amazing Bratwurst.

God I love this city...


----------



## olwen (Feb 18, 2010)

PamelaLois said:


> I kinda think all the winter sports are the result of boredom. Lots of cold northern people sitting in the dark of winter near the arctic circle, in their log cabins, nothing to do, getting all stir-crazy and spring-fever-ish. One dude says to the other
> 
> "Ja, Olaf, you want to yump off a mountain and see who goes farthest vithout dying?"
> 
> "Now dere's a good idea, Sven, lets also bring our guns and see if ve can shoot some reindeer vhile ve haff some boards on our feet"



Ya fer sure. LOL


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 18, 2010)

I am LOVING these games!! The Olympics are a big deal for me. I've been watching them religiously since they started. Hockey and Curling are about the only things I don't really get into.


----------



## ReallyNiceFellow (Feb 18, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> I am LOVING these games!! The Olympics are a big deal for me. I've been watching them religiously since they started. Hockey and Curling are about the only things I don't really get into.



Well, for us Northern types, hockey and curling are the sports to watch. The big hockey game will be the Women's match between the USA and Canada; always a great game where everyone plays for pride rather than for big bucks like the Men do. The women are such great atheletes, and they really do it for the love of the sport. Although the USA-Canada rivalry is so strong, in reality most of the women know the women on the other team well, and play and work together. 

This Spring some of the Canadian women are getting together to sponsor a training program for women from all over the world to help other countries develop hockey teams that are as good as the US and Canada. Again, showing how much they care about the sport and trying to make the world a little better.

And as for curling.....you'd be surprised how often "sweep, sweep,....HARD! HARD!!!" can be used in everyday conversation.


----------



## ReallyNiceFellow (Feb 18, 2010)

Now, skeleton or luge: those are nuts!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 18, 2010)

ReallyNiceFellow said:


> Well, for us Northern types, hockey and curling are the sports to watch. The big hockey game will be the Women's match between the USA and Canada; always a great game where everyone plays for pride rather than for big bucks like the Men do. The women are such great atheletes, and they really do it for the love of the sport. Although the USA-Canada rivalry is so strong, in reality most of the women know the women on the other team well, and play and work together.
> 
> This Spring some of the Canadian women are getting together to sponsor a training program for women from all over the world to help other countries develop hockey teams that are as good as the US and Canada. Again, showing how much they care about the sport and trying to make the world a little better.
> 
> And as for curling.....you'd be surprised how often "sweep, sweep,....HARD! HARD!!!" can be used in everyday conversation.



I'm turned off on both Olympic Hockey and Olympic Basketball. There is sopmething truly evil about assembling professional athletes who make millions a year as a token of good will. Bah! The women's teams probably fare better but one game I happened upon had the Canadians beating some other team senseless at 13 - 0. I don't know a lot about Hockey to be honest but it's no fun watching a slaughter. Now the Canadians and the USA team might be worth giving a look.


----------



## ReallyNiceFellow (Feb 18, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> I'm turned off on both Olympic Hockey and Olympic Basketball. There is sopmething truly evil about assembling professional athletes who make millions a year as a token of good will. Bah! The women's teams probably fare better but one game I happened upon had the Canadians beating some other team senseless at 13 - 0. I don't know a lot about Hockey to be honest but it's no fun watching a slaughter. Now the Canadians and the USA team might be worth giving a look.



I quite agree about the blowout games. But often in the Olympics, surprises happen. Like when the Swedish women beat the USA, or when Switzerland of all countries, beat Canada's men's team.

People have been pushing to have a limit on scoring in blowout games, but the Olympic rules are such that if 2 teams are tied at the end of a round-robin, the one with the most goals scored advances to the next round. I think part of the reasoning is that if you let up, that's when people start getting hurt.

The Canada USA women's game is bound to be a great one.


----------



## Jes (Feb 18, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> I am LOVING these games!! The Olympics are a big deal for me. I've been watching them religiously since they started. .



You don't look that old.


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 18, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> I'm turned off on both Olympic Hockey and Olympic Basketball. There is sopmething truly evil about assembling professional athletes who make millions a year as a token of good will. Bah! The women's teams probably fare better but one game I happened upon had the Canadians beating some other team senseless at 13 - 0. I don't know a lot about Hockey to be honest but it's no fun watching a slaughter. Now the Canadians and the USA team might be worth giving a look.



Yeah, that game ended up 17-0 at the end. I agree with what you said about bringing in the NHL players, but that won't stop this city from exploding if we make it to the gold medal game.

Sadly with the women's teams, it is still only truly a matchup when Canada is paired with the US. Other country's teams are getting better, but there's still a wide margin. 

And as for Curling, I didn't get into it until the Nagano games, when both our teams medaled. Sandra Schmirler, who was fighting cancer at the time and died a year or so after the games, quickly became such a name in this country that it was hard not to get into the sport, especially seeing them take the gold. After that, I very much started getting into the game (think of it as a life-sized version of crokonol on ice, lol).

I think the two snowboarding events are up there as a fave to watch, even though we don't really have a strong male competitor in the half pipe (but christ, Shawn White was amazing last night!). Doesn't hurt that right now I am totally crushing on Maelle Ricker... don't think she's stopped smiling since her gold medal run two days ago.


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 18, 2010)

ReallyNiceFellow said:


> Now, skeleton or luge: those are nuts!



YES. Even odder? Two-man luge. Could someone explain why this is a desireable sport to attempt? I just haven't figured it out yet. So far I'm just thinking that the guy on top is simply there to absorb the hit for the other guy, lol.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 18, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> Yeah, that game ended up 17-0 at the end. I agree with what you said about bringing in the NHL players, but that won't stop this city from exploding if we make it to the gold medal game.
> 
> Sadly with the women's teams, it is still only truly a matchup when Canada is paired with the US. Other country's teams are getting better, but there's still a wide margin.
> 
> ...



Yes! I loved loved LOVED watching the snow boarding events. Funny that I've never been drawn to it before. It was hard for me to take it seriously because it's such a motley sport. Reminded me too much of the whole skater boy scene when I was much younger. It seemed more like, "Aww... give the gangly miscreant purse-snatching youth with nothing to do a chance to compete too." Yeah, I was an elitist snob over the whole thing. I did enjoy it immensely yesterday though. I am as awed by Shawn White as everyone else but I somehow felt myself endeared to Louie Vito and Kazuhiro Kokubo. They lost miserably but I latched on to them like they were young relatives of mine for some reason.

Speaking of which, it's funny that this year I find that I'm naturally routing for all kinds of people with no respect to what contry they represent. This is more so than in previous years where my loyalties were strictly American. I don't know if this is due to the way the games are being covered this year? The personal stories of the other athletes and the longing for a Gold medal on Canadian soil... all of these things have made me enjoy the whole of the games much more. The Canadian planners and sponsors this year are being sharply criticized in the media here for bungling a few things but I have to say, I am really enjoying the games more than usual this time around. That is saying a LOT. I'm giddy!


----------



## Wild Zero (Feb 18, 2010)

I just wish they'd make newschoolers part of the Olympics, they already have Halfpipe and Slopestyle skiing and snowboarding would draw viewers.

Slopestyle Skiing @ Winter X Games 
Slopestyle Skiing @ Winter X Games
More skiing footage


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 18, 2010)

Wild Zero said:


> I just wish they'd make newschoolers part of the Olympics, they already have Halfpipe and Slopestyle skiing and snowboarding would draw viewers.
> 
> Slopestyle Skiing @ Winter X Games
> Slopestyle Skiing @ Winter X Games
> More skiing footage



I agree and yet the X Games would kind of lose their appeal don't you think? They seem to be in a class all by themselves. I'm surprised to see Halfpipe in the Olympics to be honest. X Games are not available in a prime time spot as far as I know, I'm a bit uninformed in media circles. Those who are really into it know exactly where to go and it has it's own special fringe appeal. I just wonder what happens if it all becomes your regular Saturday morning cartoon show right along with WWE and Candlepin Bowling? That's what worries me a little.


----------



## Spanky (Feb 18, 2010)

This is why we root for everyone. Broken ribs. Terrible accident. 

Won a bronze. First for her country. 

Nordic skiing is hard. Nordic skiing with 4 broken ribs is way hard. 

Nordic skiing third fastest in a race to win the bronze with 4 broken ribs is unfathomable. 

Madjic Bronze Medal


Btw: Slovenia is an old Yugoslavia territory, a beautiful Alpine country with wonderful people. Great skiing. Nice mountains.


----------



## Wild Zero (Feb 18, 2010)

<------- Has an Olympic crush on Danish Skip, Angelina Jensen.


----------



## Risible (Feb 18, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> Yes! I loved loved LOVED watching the snow boarding events. Funny that I've never been drawn to it before. It was hard for me to take it seriously because it's such a motley sport. Reminded me too much of the whole skater boy scene when I was much younger. It seemed more like, "Aww... give the gangly miscreant purse-snatching youth with nothing to do a chance to compete too." Yeah, I was an elitist snob over the whole thing. I did enjoy it immensely yesterday though. I am as awed by Shawn White as everyone else but I somehow felt myself endeared to Louie Vito and Kazuhiro Kokubo. They lost miserably but I latched on to them like they were young relatives of mine for some reason.
> 
> Speaking of which, it's funny that this year I find that I'm naturally routing for all kinds of people with no respect to what contry they represent. This is more so than in previous years where my loyalties were strictly American. I don't know if this is due to the way the games are being covered this year? The personal stories of the other athletes and the longing for a Gold medal on Canadian soil... all of these things have made me enjoy the whole of the games much more. The Canadian planners and sponsors this year are being sharply criticized in the media here for bungling a few things but I have to say, I am really enjoying the games more than usual this time around. That is saying a LOT. I'm giddy!



Ha, I'm drawn to it because it reminded me of the whole So Cal surfer/skateboard scene when I was growing up. Also, a lot of good times watching and hanging out with snowboarders back when it started becoming really popular in the 80s ... they had their own style of clothing and partying, different than skiers.

Shawn White was awesome to watch ... wow, that was some air. And that Extra Tomato ... :bow:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 20, 2010)

Okay lets talk about the figure skating for a minute here. So what do you folks think of the whole Lysacek Plushenko contorversy? I remember at the last winter Olympics there was a similar controversy surrounding figure skating. It seems I can't recall quite correctly who was involved but I know the opposite circumstance was at play. Two sets of skaters wound up with identical combined scores at the end of their programs. Due to the technicalities in the skating programs one was granted gold because the routine was more technically difficult than the other even though that technically difficult routine was riddled with flaws. The people in the arena were stunned. I remember people who didn't understand the way the scoring system worked were really salty about the results and talked about it around the water cooler for days after. It really looked bad. 

It seems that the Olympic committee agreed. They changed the scoring rules this year, just in time for Lysacek to come along and win Olympic Gold. Plushenko is all bent out of shape about it and even Vladimir Putin is talking trash. What do you folks think? I personally like the new scoring and that's not just because I was pulling for Lysacek. I just think people should not be rewarded for doing a half assed job. It's no credit to the sport if you can fudge on form yet make up for it by pulling off a quad or do a back flip. I think if you're going to compete then you should have your shit together. 

http://www.comcast.net/olympics/story.asp?i=20100219080340520000101


----------



## olwen (Feb 20, 2010)

Lilly, I think the new scoring system was put into place in 2004 or 2006. My mother and I were talking about this earlier today in fact. I like the new system since every element is scored and there's no time to fix mistakes like in the old system. If you deviate from your planned program you loose points, so it means you actually have to be a consistent and solid skater. It's more fair. The old system had too much room for interpretation by the judges if you ask me. Now, they either skate the elements and get points or they don't.

I think Evan's free skate was much better than Plashenko's. Plashenko had so many jumps in the front that he spent so much time setting up so he didn't have enough time to include more steps which means fewer points, and a less refined second half. He just figured his quad jumps which are worth almost 10 points each would be enough. It's lazy skating if you ask me. So in comparison Evan actually did more work and incorporated enough steps, etc to build up enough points to compete with Plashenko's quad, so he didn't need it. His strategy worked. Plus Plashenko isn't as graceful a skater as Evan, it's like he doesn't know what to do with his arms, so I think it probably hurt his grade of execution score.

And for Plashenko's coach to say the only difference between men's and women's figure skating is the quad is ridiculous and kind of sexist to boot. I personally would like to see men have more requirements involving flexibility since women have to do that in addition to all the other elements that men have to do. In that regard women's skating is probably harder. Just because they don't need to do a quad doesn't mean shit.

Plus, I've been watching Evan skate that same program all season long and he performed it really really well this time. Plashenko just decided hey I'm gonna come back and win gold just cause I'm Plashenko and I did it before. How cocky is that? And I was put off by the fact that he looked bored while receiving his silver medal, not proud but bored. How do you look bored while getting a silver medal at the Olympics??? What an ass. Evan deserved Gold.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 20, 2010)

olwen said:


> Lilly, I think the new scoring system was put into place in 2004 or 2006. My mother and I were talking about this earlier today in fact. I like the new system since every element is scored and there's no time to fix mistakes like in the old system. If you deviate from your planned program you loose points, so it means you actually have to be a consistent and solid skater. It's more fair. The old system had too much room for interpretation by the judges if you ask me. Now, they either skate the elements and get points or they don't.
> 
> I think Evan's free skate was much better than Plashenko's. Plashenko had so many jumps in the front that he spent so much time setting up so he didn't have enough time to include more steps which means fewer points, and a less refined second half. He just figured his quad jumps which are worth almost 10 points each would be enough. It's lazy skating if you ask me. So in comparison Evan actually did more work and incorporated enough steps, etc to build up enough points to compete with Plashenko's quad, so he didn't need it. His strategy worked. Plus Plashenko isn't as graceful a skater as Evan, it's like he doesn't know what to do with his arms, so I think it probably hurt his grade of execution score.
> 
> ...



I think your timeline for the new scoring method is more accurate. I've been reading up on past Olympics to try and figure out where I'm getting my memories from. It may have been the 2002 olympic pairs controversy I was thinking of. I can't believe it was that long ago! Most everybody felt that the Canadian pairs skaters were robbed.


----------



## olwen (Feb 20, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> I think your timeline for the new scoring method is more accurate. I've been reading up on past Olympics to try and figure out where I'm getting my memories from. It may have been the 2002 olympic pairs controversy I was thinking of. I can't believe it was that long ago! Most everybody felt that the Canadian pairs skaters were robbed.



It was changed in 2002, but I thought it was because of a women's skating discrepancy, not pairs, but then I wasn't paying as much attention to the sport as I have been for the past two seasons, so I just don't remember. I found some links explaining the difference between the two scoring systems.

http://figureskating.about.com/od/competitionsandtests/p/officials.htm

http://www.usfsa.org/New_Judging.asp?id=289


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 20, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> I think your timeline for the new scoring method is more accurate. I've been reading up on past Olympics to try and figure out where I'm getting my memories from. It may have been the 2002 olympic pairs controversy I was thinking of. I can't believe it was that long ago! Most everybody felt that the Canadian pairs skaters were robbed.



They were definitely robbed, but it all worked out in the end - no thanks to the French judge. That was such an obvious case, though, as nearly everyone in the competition was in agreement that the Canadian pair outclassed the rest.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 20, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> They were definitely robbed, but it all worked out in the end - no thanks to the French judge. That was such an obvious case, though, as nearly everyone in the competition was in agreement that the Canadian pair outclassed the rest.



Yes it was, and a glaring example of why the judging system needed to be changed. As strong as that case was though I recall something similar happening in the women's free skate not too long ago. Maybe the last olympics? Though the names of the medalists don't strike me as being familiar to the circumstance.


----------



## SpecialK (Feb 20, 2010)

I love the Olympics! I'm hooked to the tv and I'll watch any of the events.

Men's skeleton last night was awesome!!!


----------



## Adrian (Feb 21, 2010)

I love the olympics... two weeks of prime time, no violence, none sexual, prime time television!
I am looking forward to the "ski cross" event. (Similar to snowboard cross event.)


----------



## Risible (Feb 21, 2010)

Re the men's figure skating - I think the gold could have been awarded for the attitudes post skate alone. Plushenko was his typical arrogant self, saying that he should have won because he pulled off the quad; Lysacek was extremely gracious towards Plushenko and his snotty remarks in an interview with Bob Costas. See, champion blood outing itself.

I think Lysacek earned the gold with his performance. Both men are extremely elegant and passionate skaters, but Lysacek was about, what, 1.3 points more riveting to watch.

I heard the quad earns 9.8 points, triple 9.5 points, so winning that competition was more than just about landing that quad, Mr. Plushenko.


----------



## olwen (Feb 21, 2010)

Risible said:


> Re the men's figure skating - I think the gold could have been awarded for the attitudes post skate alone. Plushenko was his typical arrogant self, saying that he should have won because he pulled off the quad; Lysacek was extremely gracious towards Plushenko and his snotty remarks in an interview with Bob Costas. See, champion blood outing itself.
> 
> I think Lysacek earned the gold with his performance. Both men are extremely elegant and passionate skaters, but Lysacek was about, what, 1.3 points more riveting to watch.
> 
> I heard the quad earns 9.8 points, triple 9.5 points, so winning that competition was more than just about landing that quad, Mr. Plushenko.



Exactly, so someone who's been skating as long as Plashenko has should understand that. Lazy skating is what he did, I tell ya.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 21, 2010)

olwen said:


> Exactly, so someone who's been skating as long as Plashenko has should understand that. Lazy skating is what he did, I tell ya.



He's been making some really dubious claims too. He says that with the new scoring it doesn't challenge the sport to progress at all which is simply not true. As Ris already pointed out, there are still point values assigned to the elements according to the level of difficulty. A person is not going to win it all by putting out a very simplistic routine skated perfectly, the level of difficulty is still going to count for something. All this athletic difficulty has to be presented in an artistic package as smoothly as possible though. This isn't new information and Plashenko knows that. I wouldn't go so far as to say that Plashenko's skating was lazy. Skating at his level is insanity for most people, but it was certainly lazy compared to Lysacek's. His statements totally portray him as being not just lazy but a sore loser too which doesn't help him at all.


----------



## olwen (Feb 21, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> He's been making some really dubious claims too. He says that with the new scoring it doesn't challenge the sport to progress at all which is simply not true. As Ris already pointed out, there are still point values assigned to the elements according to the level of difficulty. A person is not going to win it all by putting out a very simplistic routine skated perfectly, the level of difficulty is still going to count for something. All this athletic difficulty has to be presented in an artistic package as smoothly as possible though. This isn't new information and Plashenko knows that. I wouldn't go so far as to say that Plashenko's skating was lazy. Skating at his level is insanity for most people, but it was certainly lazy compared to Lysacek's. His statements totally portray him as being not just lazy but a sore loser too which doesn't help him at all.



Not just in comparison to Evan, but also in comparison to Jonny Weir, and Daisuke Takahashi. Yvgleny is athletic for sure and he doing the quad is no small matter, but he lacks artistry. The only reason he won gold last time is because of that quad, which is why he thought it would be enough this time. He's never ever been as graceful as other skaters tho, and this time it hurt him. Johnny Weir's program was too simple in comparison. While it was quite artistic it did lack the level of difficulty. You just need both artistry and athleticism. That's why I think Plashenko's skating was lazy - in comparison to more artistic skaters who put more effort into executing the elements with grace. He just didn't do the work - because he didn't think he had to.


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 21, 2010)

Risible said:


> I think Lysacek earned the gold with his performance. Both men are extremely elegant and passionate skaters, but Lysacek was about, what, 1.3 points more riveting to watch.
> 
> I heard the quad earns 9.8 points, triple 9.5 points, so winning that competition was more than just about landing that quad, Mr. Plushenko.



They showed a breakdown of the scoring on NBC the other night. Both Plushenko and Lysacek had exactly the same artistic merit score, but it was the technical merit scores that were different. While the quad may earn 9.8 points and a triple 9.5, if that same triple is done AFTER 2:15 into the program, it earns a 10% bonus, making that same triple worth almost 10.5 points. Lysacek did a LOT of jumps after the halfway point, which made them worth more points. Plushenko is just a poor sport.


----------



## olwen (Feb 21, 2010)

The complete breakdown of all the skater's scores can be found here: http://www.vancouver2010.com/olympi...and-results/men-free-skating_fsm010101eh.html

Click on the plus sign to expand the breakdown.


----------



## Wild Zero (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't see why Plushenko got so mad over silver, he had the grace of a frigging anvil in the air. Granted it was a pretty centrifugal anvil, but an anvil nonetheless.

And was it just me or did Takahashi's botched quad fit PERFECTLY with the whole sad clown bit he had going?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 21, 2010)

Wild Zero said:


> I don't see why Plushenko got so mad over silver, he had the grace of a frigging anvil in the air. Granted it was a pretty centrifugal anvil, but an anvil nonetheless.
> 
> *And was it just me or did Takahashi's botched quad fit PERFECTLY with the whole sad clown bit he had going*?



LOL! Right? I love the Olympics. :wubu:


----------



## olwen (Feb 21, 2010)

Wild Zero said:


> I don't see why Plushenko got so mad over silver, he had the grace of a frigging anvil in the air. Granted it was a pretty centrifugal anvil, but an anvil nonetheless.
> 
> And was it just me or did Takahashi's botched quad fit PERFECTLY with the whole sad clown bit he had going?



I can't see how a skater would intentionally mess up a jump during competition. I assumed it was a pure mistake.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 21, 2010)

olwen said:


> I can't see how a skater would intentionally mess up a jump during competition. I assumed it was a pure mistake.



lol, I think the question was rhetorical olwen.


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 21, 2010)

Men's hockey, Canada vs. USA today at 4:30 pm. Pucks will be slapped! blood will be spilt! The loser will be booed and taunted until my throat is sore (unless we lose, then I will feel a level of shame that I can't even begin to describe).

Also, I'd like to point out that we're making history here in Vancouver by hosting the first ever Spring Olympics... seriously, Magnolia trees and Cherry Blossoms are in bloom, there's no snow or rain... this is about as un-wintery as BC gets.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 21, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> Men's hockey, Canada vs. USA today at 4:30 pm. Pucks will be slapped! blood will be spilt! The loser will be booed and taunted until my throat is sore (unless we lose, then I will feel a level of shame that I can't even begin to describe).
> 
> Also, I'd like to point out that we're making history here in Vancouver by hosting the first ever Spring Olympics... seriously, Magnolia trees and Cherry Blossoms are in bloom, there's no snow or rain... this is about as un-wintery as BC gets.



Ugh, I'm almost scared to watch. *covers eyes* I'm getting all my chores done now so I can watch uninterupted but I do reserve the right to turn channel to the Style Network if I feel my blood pressure getting a little tight.


----------



## olwen (Feb 21, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> lol, I think the question was rhetorical olwen.



Oh I see now. :doh:


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 21, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> Men's hockey, Canada vs. USA today at 4:30 pm. Pucks will be slapped! blood will be spilt! The loser will be booed and taunted until my throat is sore (unless we lose, then I will feel a level of shame that I can't even begin to describe).



This game is INTENSE.


----------



## Jes (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't like the snowboarders (USA) outfits. The jeans-and-flannel-shirt (though, yes, I am partial to a flannel shirt. Mrrroowr) thing. Now, I know they're not jeans and shirts--they're suits made to look like that. but anyway, my point is this: kinda sloppy. It's like the Olympic Pants on the Ground thing. Maybe I'll write a song called Pants on the Snow, Pants on the Snow...


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 21, 2010)

Jes said:


> I don't like the snowboarders (USA) outfits. The jeans-and-flannel-shirt (though, yes, I am partial to a flannel shirt. Mrrroowr) thing. Now, I know they're not jeans and shirts--they're suits made to look like that. but anyway, my point is this: kinda sloppy. It's like the Olympic Pants on the Ground thing. Maybe I'll write a song called Pants on the Snow, Pants on the Snow...



I think they all look like little kids wearing their big brother's clothes, sloppy is right. But I guess that's the "snowboard chic" look:doh:


Personally, I am partial to athletic dudes in tight pants, but that's just me


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 21, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> This game is INTENSE.



You are not wrong, my friend.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 21, 2010)

This hockey game is CRAZY! I wish I knew what the folks in the arena are chanting. I can't always tell. But BOY what a game.


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 21, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> This hockey game is CRAZY! I wish I knew what the folks in the arena are chanting. I can't always tell. But BOY what a game.



I hate that my father is there... so jealous.


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't think I can take any more of this game... so stressful.


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 21, 2010)

Okay, gotta admit, that was an amazing empty-netter. I think we played damn well, but Miller simply outclassed our goalie by a long shot.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 21, 2010)

That was one of the best, most exciting games I've ever seen.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 21, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> Okay, gotta admit, that was an amazing empty-netter. I think we played damn well, but Miller simply outclassed our goalie by a long shot.



Yeah, Miller was amazing. I have to say, that was probably one of the most physical games I've ever seen.


----------



## olwen (Feb 22, 2010)

Jes said:


> I don't like the snowboarders (USA) outfits. The jeans-and-flannel-shirt (though, yes, I am partial to a flannel shirt. Mrrroowr) thing. Now, I know they're not jeans and shirts--they're suits made to look like that. but anyway, my point is this: kinda sloppy. It's like the Olympic Pants on the Ground thing. Maybe I'll write a song called Pants on the Snow, Pants on the Snow...



I just figured it was a grunge thing that just stuck...I hadn't given it much more thought than that. I did notice the louge (sp?) outfits and the speed skaters outfits. Those outfits...I keep expecting them to take off and fly or shoot laser beams out of their hands. I dunno, it's like a superhero costume gone horribly wrong. LOL


----------



## olwen (Feb 22, 2010)

i had a moment today while watching the ice dancing competition. It just suddenly seemed rather odd that I was watching two people "dance" on ice. It's ice. Winter sports in general suddenly seemed weird. Snow and ice, and people have managed to develop games that require snow and/or ice. Why? Just...why? I wonder if there is some fire based olympic sport.


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 22, 2010)

olwen said:


> i had a moment today while watching the ice dancing competition. It just suddenly seemed rather odd that I was watching two people "dance" on ice. It's ice. Winter sports in general suddenly seemed weird. Snow and ice, and people have managed to develop games that require snow and/or ice. Why? Just...why? I wonder if there is some fire based olympic sport.


Strangely, in some parts of the world there are often frozen expanses of water, and/or hillsides that get covered in slick layers of loosely-packed ice crystals. It's not at all surprising that people have found entertaining competitive uses for some of it. 

I do see your point though, as one time on a trip back stateside from Alaska, in midwinter, I was surprised to see shallow pools of melted ice laying about, and non-frozen snow falling from the sky. 

Just a matter of perspective.

-Rusty


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 22, 2010)

olwen said:


> i had a moment today while watching the ice dancing competition. It just suddenly seemed rather odd that I was watching two people "dance" on ice. It's ice. Winter sports in general suddenly seemed weird. Snow and ice, and people have managed to develop games that require snow and/or ice. Why? Just...why? I wonder if there is some fire based olympic sport.



Winter sports weird? Perish the thought!


----------



## Spanky (Feb 22, 2010)

CleverBomb said:


> Strangely, in some parts of the world there are often frozen expanses of water, and/or hillsides that get covered in slick layers of loosely-packed ice crystals. It's not at all surprising that people have found entertaining competitive uses for some of it.
> 
> I do see your point though, as one time on a trip back stateside from Alaska, in midwinter, I was surprised to see shallow pools of melted ice laying about, and non-frozen snow falling from the sky.
> 
> ...



I believe the Inuit peoples of the north ("Eskimos" to some of us southerly types) have over 40 words for the English word "snow". 

I look at it as a different medium in which humans have to coexist. Just like land and water. It is a special thing that transforms the ground. The way we move through it, on it, over it had created adaptations which of course in "fat" times, and with intelligence comes game playing, competition and work at being graceful in doing it.


----------



## Jes (Feb 22, 2010)

Spanky said:


> I believe the Inuit peoples of the north ("Eskimos" to some of us southerly types) have over 40 words for the English word "snow".
> .



this has been disproven about a million times over, btw. Now you know!

I watched a bit of yesterday's game. Through my hands. It was good times.


----------



## GTAFA (Feb 22, 2010)

Jes said:


> this has been disproven about a million times over, btw. Now you know!
> 
> I watched a bit of yesterday's game. Through my hands. It was good times.



The Inuit have 4 different words for blubber.

...whereas FAs have at least 61 different ways to show their love.


----------



## GTAFA (Feb 22, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> Winter sports weird? Perish the thought!



Hey Lilly, i was wondering. You know how people do "air guitar", right? Is this guy trying to invent "air drumsolo" while simultaneously doing a triple salchow?

I wonder which drummer he's imitating. He looks a bit like Barry Manilow.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 22, 2010)

GTAFA said:


> Hey Lilly, i was wondering. You know how people do "air guitar", right? Is this guy trying to invent "air drumsolo" while simultaneously doing a triple salchow?
> 
> I wonder which drummer he's imitating. He looks a bit like Barry Manilow.



Hahahaha! That's Plushenko doing a a quad. It was taken several years ago.


----------



## MattB (Feb 23, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> Okay, gotta admit, that was an amazing empty-netter. I think we played damn well, but Miller simply outclassed our goalie by a long shot.



He's haunted me since Sunday...



Edens_heel said:


> I don't think I can take any more of this game... so stressful.



Yup. I couldn't take watching it, but you never know when Canada will do the comeback thing...I had to look.



LillyBBBW said:


> Yeah, Miller was amazing. I have to say, that was probably one of the most physical games I've ever seen.



Still haunting me...


----------



## Jes (Feb 23, 2010)

MattB said:


> Still haunting me...



You know what else is going to haunt you for awhile? Me saying SUCK IT, LOSER!









i mean this in a christian and a loving way, of course. even though i'm not christian Or loving.


----------



## MattB (Feb 23, 2010)

Jes said:


> You know what else is going to haunt you for awhile? Me saying SUCK IT, LOSER!



We may have a rematch yet!

I can honestly say that the weight of the entire country's expectations rests on Luongo and Team Canada tonight. I'd like to be the first to propose that if they don't win we revoke their citizenship immediately...


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 23, 2010)

MattB said:


> We may have a rematch yet!
> 
> I can honestly say that the weight of the entire country's expectations rests on Luongo and Team Canada tonight. I'd like to be the first to propose that if they don't win we revoke their citizenship immediately...



Agreed. Keep in mind, though, that we have historically done our best playing when really pressed into a corner.

Revenge will be had...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 23, 2010)

I don't know if I can go through it again. *shudders* I'll be set to flip to the Style channel as backup again.


----------



## olwen (Feb 23, 2010)

CleverBomb said:


> Strangely, in some parts of the world there are often frozen expanses of water, and/or hillsides that get covered in slick layers of loosely-packed ice crystals. It's not at all surprising that people have found entertaining competitive uses for some of it.
> 
> I do see your point though, as one time on a trip back stateside from Alaska, in midwinter, I was surprised to see shallow pools of melted ice laying about, and non-frozen snow falling from the sky.
> 
> ...



We don't like snow or ice. Seriously. I hate winter, but I do like figure skating, so I will forgive mother nature this one time.


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 24, 2010)

And so, the latest in the Plushenko Poor-Loser fest, he had posted on his website earlier today that his medal was "Vancouver Platinum". Man, this dude sure needs to get over it

*In Plushenko's mind (and website), he's the platinum medal winner*

By Maggie Hendricks
Evgeni Plushenko's long, delusional journey continues. Just days after the silver medalist for men's figure skating denied that Evan Lysacek is the true champion of men's figure skating, he has apparently awarded himself a platinum medal. From his official website: 


It reads, "Silver of Salt Lake, Gold of Torino, Platinum of Vancouver." What's impressive here is that not only has Plushenko's website team fabricated an Olympic medal, it designed a platinum medal, too. Bravo. That's commitment to a delusion.
Previously, Plushenko ripped gold medalist Evan Lysacek for not attempting a quad jump, and even Russian Prime Minister Vladimir Putin weighed in on the controversy, saying Plushenko "performed the most accomplished program on the Vancouver ice." Lysacek responded to the criticism with class, but Plushenko clearly hasn't come to grips with the fact that the gold medal eluded him in Vancouver.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 24, 2010)

PamelaLois said:


> And so, the latest in the Plushenko Poor-Loser fest, he had posted on his website earlier today that his medal was "Vancouver Platinum". Man, this dude sure needs to get over it
> 
> *In Plushenko's mind (and website), he's the platinum medal winner*
> 
> ...



This is so over the top, but unfortunately it's nothing new. He's always been an egomaniac. It has been whispered about for years and now that he's being a total ass in public we can all laugh out loud instead of just murmuring about it and rolling our eyes. Make no mistake, men's figure skating is infested with egomaniacs but Plushenk is a special kind of unbalanced. I wouldn't be surprised if there were a few Russian media columnists bold enough to call bullshit on Evgeni's behavior. Lysacek outskated him, plain and simple. Anybody could see that and it was never even near an embarassment until Plushenko opened his stupid mouth.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 24, 2010)

Hiller is simply not human. He's a machine.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 24, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Hiller is simply not human. He's a machine.



I've simply never seen anything like it. The Suisse fought hard though.


----------



## Webmaster (Feb 24, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Hiller is simply not human. He's a machine.



Great goalie. The Swiss put up a very good fight and in a 1:0 game anything was possible til the empty-netter. After some very good performances in recent years, it's probably just a matter of time til the Swiss hockey team will have a true break-through.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 24, 2010)

Webmaster said:


> Great goalie. The Swiss put up a very good fight and in a 1:0 game anything was possible til the empty-netter. After some very good performances in recent years, it's probably just a matter of time til the Swiss hockey team will have a true break-through.



Well they definitley don't suck, that's for sure.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 24, 2010)

Webmaster said:


> Great goalie. The Swiss put up a very good fight and in a 1:0 game anything was possible til the empty-netter. After some very good performances in recent years, it's probably just a matter of time til the Swiss hockey team will have a true break-through.



Absolutely. I really believed that we'd see some overtime when the Swiss put 6 on offense in the last couple minutes.

42 saves I think Hiller had? That's just insane. And the stunt he pulled at the end of the second period totally blew me away.


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh-oh-oh, Russia's about to bleed.

1-0 for Team Canada, and we're only 6 minutes in... feeling far too much stress considering how little time has passed.


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 24, 2010)

2-0! Hellllllll yes!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 24, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Absolutely. I really believed that we'd see some overtime when the Swiss put 6 on offense in the last couple minutes.
> 
> 42 saves I think Hiller had? That's just insane. *And the stunt he pulled at the end of the second period totally blew me away*.



That was crazy! I watched it in a sports bar near my office and was the only one watching that tv. I yelled, "GET OUT OF HERE!!" at the tv and scared this couple sitting near the window. I'm much better suited to watching the game at home.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 24, 2010)

7-3... holy damn. That goalie that the Russians had in the first period was just awful today. I'm pretty sure he's cost them the game here, but they also haven't been playing all that well- too many guys not doing anything too often.


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 24, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> 7-3... holy damn. That goalie that the Russians had in the first period was just awful today. I'm pretty sure he's cost them the game here, but they also haven't been playing all that well- too many guys not doing anything too often.



Completely agreed, though a decent part of it is that Team Canada is playing like a team for the first time in these games... they're finally starting to anticipate one another.

One more period before this city erupts...


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 24, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> Completely agreed, though a decent part of it is that Team Canada is playing like a team for the first time in these games... they're finally starting to anticipate one another.



If this Team Canada ends up playing the U.S. again later on, I'm pretty sure that you guys will beat us.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 25, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> If this Team Canada ends up playing the U.S. again later on, I'm pretty sure that you guys will beat us.



Or douse us in gasoline and set us on fire.


----------



## MattB (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm very relieved after last night's game. I knew we could beat Russia, but there's no way I saw a 7-3 game coming. Hopefully they can keep up the momentum.

I have to say that I'm shocked that Sweden got beat! No disrespect meant to Slovakia, but I assumed that the Swedes would be right there at the end. What a kooky tournament!


----------



## Webmaster (Feb 25, 2010)

Man oh man oh man! I cannot blame Julia Mancuso to be PISSED to the absolute max. 

I mean, here was her very real chance to get another gold, repeat as gold winner in consecutive Olympics, and probably see a very substantial payoff in terms of endorsements for years to come, and then they flag her off 3/4 down a terrific run, going 70 miles per hour, because the organizers apparently really don't have much of a clue, and it just HAD to be because Miss my-shin-hurts-so-much Vonn, her eternal nemesis, fell yet again. It was idiotic to start them in such rapid succession at almost no viz, and it was idiotic to flag off a champion skier at full blast on the off-chance that she just MIGHT also fall at the exact same spot and then perhaps, possibly plow into Ms. Vonn who, while just fine minutes later, laid crumpled at the perimeter well off the track. Good grief. Then they make Mancuso go up the mountain again, and harrass her about using the snowmobile to get back up. And then to see her have a better time than anyone ahead of her in the second run, but it's not enough. 

That was a life-changing super-goof she was totally innocent of, and it cost Julia Mancuso plenty.


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 26, 2010)

Calling it right now: Battle of North America for men's hockey - Canada vs. USA. Slovakia is going down in four hours (and if not, thank god for our women's hockey team).


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 26, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> Calling it right now: Battle of North America for men's hockey - Canada vs. USA. Slovakia is going down in four hours (and if not, thank god for our women's hockey team).



Yeah, I'm anticipating a North American matchup. And I blame YOU for getting me mixed up in all this. I was living a calm, serene and peaceful life with figure skating until you lured me in all this Hockey business. I hope you're happy.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 26, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> Calling it right now: Battle of North America for men's hockey - Canada vs. USA. Slovakia is going down in four hours (and if not, thank god for our women's hockey team).



I fear that our countries may end up at war after Sunday's game.


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 26, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> Yeah, I'm anticipating a North American matchup. And I blame YOU for getting me mixed up in all this. I was living a calm, serene and peaceful life with figure skating until you lured me in all this Hockey business. I hope you're happy.



Quite

Does that make me a bastard? And the funny thing is, when it's not the winter olympics, I really don't care about hockey all that much. I'm just a nationalist, heh.


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 26, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> I fear that our countries may end up at war after Sunday's game.



Nah, we'll be fine so long as you blokes are good with a silver.

Besides, the USA is still killing us in the medal count. We just want this one (and two more golds in curling wouldn't hurt either), then we'll calm down a bit.

We don't stand a chance at beating the USA or Germany in the medal count, but I think the hope now is that we might actually rack up the most golds. That would be a feat we've not yet accomplished, so it would be cool to do so on home soil. Either way, these last few days will be a blast (I spent yesterday watching the women's gold medal hockey game in Robson Square with a few thousand others - definitely a fun experience).


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 26, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> I fear that our countries may end up at war after Sunday's game.



We'll be standing at the border screaming PUCK YOU at each other


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 26, 2010)

PamelaLois said:


> We'll be standing at the border screaming PUCK YOU at each other



But in the spirit of togetherness that the games totally promote... *cough*


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 26, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> But in the spirit of togetherness that the games totally promote... *cough*



Yeah, right, sure, exactly what I was thinkin', uh huh, okie dokie.


----------



## MattB (Feb 26, 2010)

*REMATCH ON SUNDAY!!!!!!*

What an ending! I'm still shaking! Luongo made the big save at the end!

*LOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!*

Canada vs USA coming up!!!


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 26, 2010)

MattB said:


> *REMATCH ON SUNDAY!!!!!!*
> 
> What an ending! I'm still shaking! Luongo made the big save at the end!
> 
> ...



Those last 40 seconds were fucking *INTENSE*.

I look forward to Sunday.


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 26, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Those last 40 seconds were fucking *INTENSE*.
> 
> I look forward to Sunday.



Fuck... almost couldn't watch the end.

Sunday, noon PST - It's on... win or lose, it should be an amazing game.

Gonna go have a heart attack now.


----------



## MattB (Feb 27, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Those last 40 seconds were fucking *INTENSE*.
> 
> I look forward to Sunday.



It will be the most-watched sporting event in Canadian history. Guaranteed. I'm praying for a Canadian victory, but right now I'm just relieved the team pulled it off and is going to the finals. Three straight elimination games to get there. Unbelievable.



Edens_heel said:


> Fuck... almost couldn't watch the end.
> 
> Sunday, noon PST - It's on... win or lose, it should be an amazing game.
> 
> Gonna go have a heart attack now.



My heart is just starting to slow down now, that's the most cardio I've done in years. Even my punctuation is starting to normalize.


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 27, 2010)

That's it - going downtown on Sunday morning to watch the gold medal hockey game at Robson Square in Vancouver with a few thousand others chanting "LLoooooooooooouuuuuuuuuu."


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 27, 2010)

Three golds and a bronze - good day for Canada! Now if the USA Men's hockey would be so generous as to lose tomorrow, we'll break the all-time gold medal record at a winter games.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 28, 2010)

*LOUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!*



Tomorrow is going to be nerve wracking! 


*GO CANADA, GO!*


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi world? This is Canada. Please don't call us between noon and 3pm tomorrow (PST) as no one will be around to answer. We have a nation-wide prior commitment.

kthxby.


----------



## MattB (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm already pacing and there's still 6 hours until game time. I'm finding it comforting looking at our lineup, despite their play early in the tournament we do have an incredible team.:bounce:

I'm praying for a big game from Crosby. Players like him have the ability to crank it up a notch in situations like this...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 28, 2010)

In order to shake off some of the Hockey fever and regain my refined cosmopolitan air, I traveled to NYC yesterday to pick up some things for cosmetic couture. Then I met a friend for Korean barbecue at a shi shi frou frou restaurant off of Times Square. The Canada game was on the tele there high above the array of fine liquors.  This is getting nuts folks! 

Yeah yeah, I'll be watching. Looks like a good chunk of the American populace will be too.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 28, 2010)

BIGGEST HOCKEY GAME OF MY LIFE OMG.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 28, 2010)

Nevermind, misheard the guy's name.


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 28, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> BIGGEST HOCKEY GAME OF MY LIFE OMG.



Not sure how much of this stress I can take...


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 28, 2010)

I Can't Handle This Game!


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 28, 2010)

Tying goal RIGHT WHEN IT COUNTS.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 28, 2010)

Good on you, Canada... that was a clean goal.

Fucking awesome game, even though we lost.


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 28, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Good on you, Canada... that was a clean goal.
> 
> Fucking awesome game, even though we lost.



Agreed - and I now have deep man-love for Luongo and Crosby. Seriously.

What an exclamation point to our games... I can hear people on the street cheering and I live in the frakking subburbs!


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 28, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> Agreed - and I now have deep man-love for Luongo and Crosby. Seriously.
> 
> What an exclamation point to our games... I can hear people on the street cheering and I live in the frakking subburbs!



Holy damn.

Luongo wasn't really on his game tonight, though- he was _very_ slow on the recovery on several shots. I'm shocked that he didn't let more by.


----------



## MattB (Feb 28, 2010)

MattB said:


> I'm already pacing and there's still 6 hours until game time. I'm finding it comforting looking at our lineup, despite their play early in the tournament we do have an incredible team.:bounce:
> 
> *I'm praying for a big game from Crosby. Players like him have the ability to crank it up a notch in situations like this.*..



Yup...Sometimes I impress myself! lol



Blackjack said:


> Good on you, Canada... that was a clean goal.
> 
> Fucking awesome game, even though we lost.



I love you USA, but we just couldn't lose this one. Miller for MVP, hands down...



Edens_heel said:


> Agreed - *and I now have deep man-love for Luongo and Crosby. Seriously.*
> What an exclamation point to our games... I can hear people on the street cheering and I live in the frakking subburbs!



Me too, and I don't care how that sounds!

Greatest moment ever!!!:bow:


----------



## 99Haints (Feb 28, 2010)

I don't usually watch hockey or any other sport, but I was completely entertained and on edge for those three hours, it was amazing. I'd love to be in Canada tonight.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 28, 2010)

It's absolutely insane in the city right now.

Check this out.

http://yougottabehere.com/new_events_centre/robson_square_live_concerts_and_entertainment


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 28, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Good on you, Canada... that was a clean goal.
> 
> Fucking awesome game, even though we lost.



Hear hear, good game. Congratulations Canada!


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 28, 2010)

Shatner has been the best part of these closing ceremonies - my world is officially topsy-turvy, lol.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 28, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> Shatner has been the best part of these closing ceremonies - my world is officially topsy-turvy, lol.



I missed Shatner?

FUCK DAMMIT SHIT


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 28, 2010)

On behalf of Canada, I'd like to apologize for having A Simple Plan, Avril Lavigne, Nickelback, and Hedley at the closing ceremonies. Really, we wish they weren't from this country.

On that note, why not Barenaked Ladies? Or Great Big Sea? Tragically Hip? New Pornographers? Beast? The list of better Canadian bands goes on and on... this is terrible.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 28, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> On behalf of Canada, I'd like to apologize for having A Simple Plan, Avril Lavigne, Nickelback, and Hedley at the closing ceremonies. Really, we wish they weren't from this country.
> 
> On that note, why not Barenaked Ladies? Or Great Big Sea? Tragically Hip? New Pornographers? Beast? The list of better Canadian bands goes on and on... this is terrible.




I apologize as well. I'm horrified.


----------



## Edens_heel (Mar 1, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> I apologize as well. I'm horrified.



It was a really bad, teeny-pop selection. Other than that, loved the satirical tone of the closing ceremonies (GIANT BEAVERS!!)


----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 1, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> I missed Shatner?
> 
> FUCK DAMMIT SHIT


I missed about half of it, I think.

The only Olympic footage I watched, just for the record.


----------



## MattB (Mar 1, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> Shatner has been the best part of these closing ceremonies - my world is officially topsy-turvy, lol.



Shatner owned it! Great to see Michael J. Fox too...



Edens_heel said:


> On behalf of Canada, I'd like to apologize for having A Simple Plan, Avril Lavigne, Nickelback, and Hedley at the closing ceremonies. Really, we wish they weren't from this country.
> 
> On that note, why not Barenaked Ladies? Or Great Big Sea? Tragically Hip? New Pornographers? Beast? The list of better Canadian bands goes on and on... this is terrible.



I turned it off when Nickelback came on, as I assume many people did, but I should've known we couldn't make it through the Olympics without cramming as much mediocrity into the entertainment as possible...

They should've scrapped most of the music and finished on a high note with Shatner...


----------



## Wild Zero (Mar 1, 2010)

MattB said:


> I turned it off when Nickelback came on, as I assume many people did, but I should've known we couldn't make it through the Olympics without cramming as much mediocrity into the entertainment as possible...



I watched Nickelback (on mute) just to remind myself that while the silver in hockey sucked, at least Nickelback wasn't unleashing the equivalent of a wet fart all over my nation's joygasm.


----------



## MattB (Mar 1, 2010)

Wild Zero said:


> I watched Nickelback (on mute) just to remind myself that while the silver in hockey sucked, at least Nickelback wasn't unleashing the equivalent of a wet fart all over my nation's joygasm.



Do they KNOW they suck? That's the question...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 1, 2010)

I heard what the lineup was going to be for the closing ceremonies and made sure I was going to be busy. Avril Lavign, Nickelback... that's just mean. I'm bummed I missed Shatner though now that I hear all the glowing reviews.


----------



## gypsy (Mar 1, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> I apologize as well. I'm horrified.



I third the motion.

On a good note, there was no Celine.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 1, 2010)

gypsy said:


> I third the motion.
> 
> On a good note, there was no Celine.



They already used her for Salt Lake. We're sorry.


----------



## Edens_heel (Mar 1, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> They already used her for Salt Lake. We're sorry.



We should all be sorry for Celine.


----------



## MattB (Mar 1, 2010)

I jokingly told a friend of mine that I'd rather listen to Anne Murray do a 20 minute version of Snowbird than sit through one Nickelback song...Then I realized it was true...:doh:

Come to think of it...*Where the hell was Loverboy*?!?!? They had every possible semi-famous Canadian artist there, and then proceeded to deprive us of 'Working For The Weekend' or 'Turn Me Loose'???? Unless they came on later, I bailed wayyyy before the end...

BTW- This has been one of the happiest days of my life!


----------



## MattB (Mar 2, 2010)

Heard on the news today that approximately 80% of the population in Canada watched all or part of the game at some point...

If anyone here believes in energies, or things like that, this may be an example of the collective will of millions of people manifesting a desired result...or maybe we just scored one extra goal...I dunno...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 2, 2010)

The game is being debated about on one of the morning talk radio shows I wake up to. Everybody is talking about what a good game it was on Sunday and how much they loath the NHL. The host of the show feels that if the rules of the NHL games were similar to the ones imposed during the olympics then more people would watch. The action keeps getting stopped by fighting and whatnot in the NHL but olympic hockey is much more compelling. I have to say, I've watched hockey a time or two and found it boring. I was surprised how much I enjoyed the olympics even though they were NHL players and technically it was against my principles. I'm still salty about that.


----------

